# in market for flyrod advice plzzz



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

so i am planning on purchasing a new fly rod. I want to get a 7 wt either 10 or 9 foot for smallmouth and steelhead. I would like to get one that would be more of an all arounder so am leaning toward the 9 ft. I need to stay under $220 due to financial burden. I am looking at orvis, tfo, and echo brands due to the lifetime guarantees associated as i have a tendency to break rods . any advice on a good price point rod???? manufacturer? model?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

ryosapien I pm'd you ..I have an echo classic 9' 8wt and think it is a great all around rod for steelhead and bigger fish. Can cast a mile and loads short really well. Throws a 300grain head with ease...But there are so many in that range now. I'm sure everyone would have a different opinion...Have never cast a TFO, I have an older orvis clearwater mid-flex in a 5wt that is really nice rod, more towards the slower side...
hope this helps a bit, if you can go out to TMF and cast a few. I think I read that they carry all the rods that you are interested in.
Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the echos cast well but I have never fished them, just played with them a few times. I own the tfo ticr, it will be my backup steelie rod. the 7wt is heavy for smalies(i think) but I have put it to the test on hybrid striper, if 6-10lb hybrids dont break it, I doubt there are steelies in ohio that will. it is a rocket ship when it comes to casting and is right around your price, maybe a little more. unfortunatly they dont make it in 10ft and it is a bit stiff, the 6wt is great, maybe try a little lighter rod.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clearwater II 10' 7wt, nice and soft! No need for any weight over 7 IMHO. I have landed several steelies well over 30" with a Scott SAS 10' 7wt w/ little to no problem.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Echo rods are really sweet and one of best rods for the money. As far as using 7wt for smallies, it is not to small! If you like throwing 3 to 5 inch flies around brush to get where the big ones are then it is needed. Using smaller rods are more likely to cast poorly.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Go to madison river outfitters and check their clearance section,they have Sage FLi at clearance prices. You'll be about $20-30 beyonnd your range but it's Sage(you'll never regret it,they are awesome) and at a great price,full replacement warranty,about 2 wk turnaround if you use it.I'd go w/ the 10'7wt,longer is almost always better till you get over a 9wt,TC1


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

if youre looking for a bass and steelhead rod, a 6wt would be best I think. 7wt is ,kindsa big for bass, and the 6wt imo is perfect for steelhead. I second sage. even the launch series at around $200 are nice.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree a 6 wt is perfect for smallies i had a 6 wt and landed some big steel on it this weekend and it was alot of work(not that i mind) you just have a tendency to overwork the fish and cause undue stress. Also i had one on that i could not turn with that light of a rod no matter the pressure it just was not enough stick. I think that in either case i am sacraficing but that is the breaks when you can't afford multiple rods/reels. Ideally i would get an 8wt for steel and a 6 wt for smallies but my wallet does not concur lol...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm glad you all are saying this. I have a 6wt that I have built that I love fishing with for smallmouth. I have been reluctant to take it out for steelhead because people act like if you take a rod out that light the fish will shatter your rod to dust and then laugh at you....maybe I'll put a removeable fighting butt on it and give it a try. Never hooked into a steelhead before (years ago and it shook me off in about 5 seconds) so I don't know what to expect...should be fun.
Janus


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

god now you guys got me thinking about a 6wt i really do love it for smallies this is tough.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

there are just too many fish to be had to ponder this decision too long....
so i purchased the 7# 9' sage FLi i fish some tight spots and just feel the ten footer might be a little much i am hoping with the higher quality rod that the 7# feels like my old 6# and can hold it's own in a river full of chrome....yeah baby i am pumped now...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Good rod! I tested a 8wt. 10 ft. for a month and was surprised how well it casted.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Good call,you'll like it I'm sure. It'll probably feel lighter in hand than your previous 6wt but w/ a lot more power. I'm a great fan of sinking lnes and a 7 can stand up and deliver along w/ a 4",#1 bunny strip and still be sporty for most fish. Maybe a bit heavy for panfish but I don't get the impression that's why you're buying it.TC1


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i use a 6 wt for steel,and have no problem landing them.its a 6wt 10 ft.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i think you can use a 6 wt with minimal problems but do not think it is by any means the ideal rod for all situations you might encounter on a steelhead stream. There is not a rod company out there that makes a 6 wt steelhead specific rod and i think there is a reason for that.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I do sometimes use a 7wt. when the rivers a bit high or I'm fishing a section thats wide. as I can cast all my line out on a 7wt, but not the 6 wt. also easier on both the fish and I if he decides to head into the faster water.

please report back on the rod, I'm getting that itch to purchase a new one.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

A good do all line for the 7wt use Rio Windcutter II.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have seen a trend in steelhead rods over the last year and a half, 7wt 10' seems to be what most are now going to. As for smallies a 5 or 6wt depending on your waters, small stream, lake etc that you will be fishing the most. I have some great closeout deals on TFO, Okuma rods and reels, G-loomis reels, SA reels, give me a call or an email to discuss, shipping is free and if you don't like I am willing to work something out with you. 513-444-4009 or [email protected]. I also carry, Sage, Redington, TFO, and Orvis rods and reels form Ross and the others mentioned.as well as Rio Lines. I am having a sale on these as well, 
S


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Man!! wished I could if I wasn't to far away!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

got the rod today 7 wt 9ft sage Fli. I was waiting on it like it was x-mas morning i swear the UPS guy didn't even have to knock.lol. I took it down to the river and cast it a few times. It is a really beautiful rod. It casts waaaaaayyyyy better than my last rod.The difference in distance and power transfer is incredible. THis rod is alot stiffer than my old one (OK are you done laughing and saying that's what she said) so it felt really weird to cast. LIttle effort--alot of distance. I learned how to cast on my other rod and it felt like kissing a new girlfriend. It will take some getting used to but overall i am really happy with it. I can't wait to see how it handles the fish. THe action on the rod is "fast" and from what i understand that means that the tip flexes alot more and the rod does not flex as readily. THis should give me the backbone i need to land those big fish. I do miss the feel of casting with a softer rod though. I am sure i will get used to it.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

FLi has the same action as the Z-axis with out the sticker shock. Wished they made a 5wt 10ft that I can use.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

You'll be thankful for the action of it when the wind is blowing hard. Wind and a slower rod is hard to manage sometimes..I like rods on the slower side but have gotten used to the faster rods. Can always upline that thing if it's too quick for you.
Janus


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

took the new rod to some chrome this weekend. Made bringing in a fish alot easier. I was surprised how much of a difference the action made putting pressure on a fish. Getting used to casting it and it feels more natural now. THanks all for the advice..


----------

